# Digestive Advantage



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Has anyone tried Digestive Advantage? Did it work for your constipation, gas and bloating?


----------



## RailFan (Aug 29, 2004)

I just started on it this week. For me, it's worked WONDERS... so far. I've got IBS-C, and I'm still taking Levbid/Hyoscyamine once daily. (The pharmacist said it was OK to take DA and Hyoscyamine together.) I still take psyllium fiber every few days, too. DA has greatly reduced my C, as well as gas buildup and bloating. I'm feeling better than I've felt in the last several months!







What I am still unsure about is whether or not DA is safe long-term.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

How many do you take and do you take it a.m. or p.m.? Also, are you strictly C?


----------



## RailFan (Aug 29, 2004)

Hey, Tiss!Yeah, I'm pretty much strictly C. I'm following the dosages recommended on the package. They tell you to take two chewable tablets the first and second days, then one tablet daily after that. I take the DA in the mid- to late-afternoon. I'm blown away by how fast it kicked in! I felt a difference the very first day, and I don't feel like I've lost any ground having gone down to the single tablet dose.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I took my 1st 2 tablets last night and I had LESS gas today. I started lexapro last week (5mg) and it was upsetting my stomach and causing horrible gas but today I was better and I think it was because of the Digestive Advantage.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi guys, can you explain exactly what this does. I've looked it up on the internet and it said it's for lactose intolerance, is that right? So if a person doesn't eat much dairy is it worth their while to try this? I'm at a loss here with deciding to try it or not. I am strictly C and don't eat much dairy at all. The results you are telling about is great, I hope it keeps working for you all.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think there are two products.The Lactase enzyme oneAnd the DA-IBS which is a probiotic bacteria. http://www.ganedenbiotech.com/index.php?page=DAIBS is a link to that and they have free samples http://www.ganedenbiotech.com/index.php?page=DALI is the page for the Lactase enzyme.K.


----------



## RailFan (Aug 29, 2004)

I am feeling like I've had a setback of some sort. The tabs worked great all this past week, but, today (the 5th) I'm back to feeling the way I was. Then again, my stress level is increasing, too. I may try increasing to two tablets to see what happens. I'm still worried about whether or not this product causes dependency, and the website doesn't address that. Does anyone know?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Um..there is nothing about either probiotic bacteria or lactase enzyme that would cause dependancy. Neither are a stimulatory laxative or drug with addiciton potential.Now if it helps you and you stop it things may go back to how they were.Probiotic bacteria often do not colonize people that permanently, so if the bacteria help you, it may require taking them fairly regularly to maintain the effect.K.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Well......I'm on day 10 and I have not seen any improvement at all. So much putrid smelling gas. Ugh. I'm disappointed.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I wonder if good yoghurt does the same thing as a probiotic since it is bacteria. Or is yoghurt comsidered a probiotic?? I am confused!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The bacteria in yogurt are often the same kind you get in probiotics.The best way with yogurt to make sure you have live bacteria is make your own.K.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

How do you make your own? I was taking Digestive Advantage but did not like the gas and bloating and I already eat yogurt everyday. I started taking a very low does of lexapro about a week ago (2.5mg) and have noticed the Zelnorm doesn't seem to be working as well although the Lexapro has helped with the anxiety and depression. Geez, just seems like you can't take something without it causing problems elsewhere. Very frustrating.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Basically you take some plain yogurt with live cultures in it, add it to warm milk (most people heat the milk to near boiling to kill off any bacteria that are in it---let it cool to lukewarm after heating it, so you don't kill the bacteria in the yogurt) keep it in a warm area for awhile (usually in the oven with a pilot light on or turn the oven to warm then turn it off and put the yogurt in there)After a few hours it thickens up and you can save some of it for the next batch (you may need to restart every so often if it get contaminated or loses potentcy).Basically if you make it yourself and eat it fresh you know the bacteria are alive and well.K.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Hmmm, sounds like alot of work! Is there a brand to buy that you know you're getting live bacteria? I love the taste of Cascade and Brown Cow which I buy at Wild Oats Market (health food store). Do you think the lexapro may be causing things to slow down a bit or maybe my body needs a break from the Zelnorm. I've been on it since Feb with very good results.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If they have live cultures when they leave the factory it says they have live cultures on the label. I don't know if they stay live for how long in the fridge







I subscribed to site that tests these sorts of thing.Bryers, Colombo and Stoneyfield were tested and all were OK. Stoneyfield has some of the species that are used in probiotic supplements, so might be a good bet. Stoneyfield is usually at the type of store you mentioned.It may be worth just taking a bit and adding it to some warm milk to see if it thickens (even if you don't make your own) just to be sure that the cultures are OK in a typical sample.K.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

So if it thickens then that means that the cultures are alive?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yep, if it thickens into a yogurt you know you got live cultures.K.


----------



## bein2004 (Jun 2, 2004)

You can also wrap the container or containers in warm towels, hand towels or washcloths before placing in warm oven. Walking Lady


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Somehow the thought of warm yogurt makes me want to gag!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

LOL. Me, too.







I think I'll just take my chances with "live cultures" in the ready made at the supermarket.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most people put it in the refrigerator as soon as it is yogurt. Most do not eat it warm.K.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I thought that maybe the cold killed the live bacteria. No? I am not at all well versed on culture, bacteria, etc just in case you couldn't tell!


----------

